# Acceleration



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a 5320 Deere with a turbo charged engine. Nearly all of my work is loader type work. If I drop rpms the tractor is a dog until rpms come up. I understand turbo lag, but I'm thinking that fuel isn't really plentifull during acceleration. I wouldn't ask anybody to stray away from EPA rules, but is there a way to at least get a little smoke out of it, to make it look like it's trying to get going?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wethay said:


> I have a 5320 Deere with a turbo charged engine. Nearly all of my work is loader type work. If I drop rpms the tractor is a dog until rpms come up. I understand turbo lag, but I'm thinking that fuel isn't really plentifull during acceleration. I wouldn't ask anybody to stray away from EPA rules, but is there a way to at least get a little smoke out of it, to make it look like it's trying to get going?


What year is that 5320?
And what kind of loader work? I rarely use much over idle for loader work unless it's dirt work......


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't know the year, but I know it's an earlier one. Ordered some o rings and a couple of square cut rings some time ago. The square cut came as o rings and the o rings the wrong size. Parts guy finally found the "except for early" page. I guess it's more like a 5310. I do a lot of grapple work, mainly in brush so it's push and back up or grab and go to the pile. Also use it for handling hay so it's grab and then go to the wagon and drop. I do a little a bit of dirt work to round it all off. Most of my grapple work is uneven terrain so that also plays a part in varying speeds.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd be checking for other problems first. How low of rpms? Good clean fuel filters? My non-turbo tractor can be a real dog to recover after being pulled down, its a pre tier anything tractor, but my turbo'd tier 2 one is much more responsive and has good torque rise even to near stall.

Torn boost aneroid isn't usually a problem at low rpm but could be, I think that tractor has the same Delphi pump as my MF.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny hearing a Deere be low on power. 
My Deere dealer would barely talk to me cause I have 2 Kubotas. 
He would always tell me "Deere has more torque reserve then them little kubotas you run".

Have you checked the fuel filters? Many times I have found when I have a dirty fuel system, the first problem is power on acceleration or torque rise. 
If that's been ruled out, what pump does it have, mechanical or electronic?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Off idle to about 1300 rpm and then you notice a marked increase of "go". Fuel filter changed a couple times. Got the tractor with less than 100 hours on it and it's always been this way. Between the low hours and the fact it won't make smoke I always assumed that it was to meet emissions.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If I'm reading the engine specs correctly it says it make max torque (144 ft lbs) at 1400 rpm.


----------

